# Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2004)

*KANN ES NUR EINEN GEBEN?????
MS FORELLE: Statt Angelkutter ANGLERkutter!*
Teil 1

*Es gibt viele gute Gründe, mit einem Angelkutter raus zu fahren*. Auch wenn es immer wieder Beschwerden über mangelnden Service, ruppigen Umgangston und lustlose Crews gibt. Schliesslich hat nicht jeder einen Sportbootführerschein, dass er selber rausfahren kann. Und eine grössere Gruppe bekommt man beim besten Willen nicht auf einem 5 – Meter - Boot unter. 

*Zwar kann man mit dem eigenen Boot flexibler angeln*, aber man ist auch selber für alles verantwortlich. Auch dafür, wenn man leer ausgeht – bei einem Kutter kann man das ja getrost auf den Käpt`n schieben #6 . So freue ich mich immer wieder auf eine Angelkuttertour mit ein paar Freunden oder Anglerboardkollegen. Man braucht sich um nix kümmern, kriegt was zu essen und zu trinken, hat genügend Platz und kann auch mal im Trockenen sitzen, und nicht zuletzt ist es einfach ein tolles Erlebnis, mit ein paar anderen zusammen einen (oder mehrere) Tage auf See zu verbringen und die Küche mit ein paar fangfrischen Dorschen zu versorgen. Wenn ich auch zugebe, dass ich auf Grund vieler Enttäuschungen das Kutterangeln in den letzten doch eher zu Gunsten des Bootsangeln etwas vernachlässigt habe.

*Selbstverständlich sollte man sich vorher etwas informieren* und nicht auf jedem Seelenverkäufer, der sich Angelkutter nennt, buchen. Zum einen hilft hier die Kutterliste vom Anglerboard, zum anderen natürlich auch die vielen Erlebnisberichte der Kutterangler im Forum. So kamen wir auch auf die MS Forelle, nicht nur weil sie Partner vom Anglerboard ist. Das alleine wäre sicher kein Grund, mit diesem Kutter rauszufahren. Dazu haben viel mehr die vielen positiven Berichte vieler Boardies sowie einige interessante und sehr informative Gespräche mit Bernhard Mielitz, dem Käpt`n der Forelle, beigetragen.

*Wenn ich schon auf einem Angelkutter bin statt mit dem eigenen Boot* zu fahren, habe ich natürlich auch gewisse Ansprüche – vor allem wenn man die heute verlangten Preise anschaut. Ich bin aber auch gerne bereit, ein paar Teuros mehr auszugeben, wenn alles stimmt. Auf der Forelle soll es laut „Augenzeugenberichten“ für den gegenüber anderen Kuttern höheren Preis auch wesentlich mehr Leistung geben. Zum einen soll das Schiff sehr sauber und gepflegt sein – auch die Toiletten. Statt 2 Sorten belegter Brötchen zum Frühstück – mit Aldisalami und Scheiblettenkäse – soll ein richtig vernünftiges Frühstück mit Kaffe und Tee satt geben. Statt aufgewärmter Dosensuppe - im optimalen Fall mit etwas Zwiebeln und Speck angereichert –ein richtiges Mittagessen. 

*Zum anderen, für Angler auch nicht unwichtig*, steht der Name MS Forelle für den anglerischen Service an Bord. Sowohl der Käpt`n wie die Crew sollen sehr bemüht sein, die Gäste an den Fisch zu bringen – was man natürlich nie garantieren kann. Und auch das Gaffen – oft genug ein leidiges Thema auf vielen Kuttern mit eher unmotivierter Besatzung – soll auf der Forelle klappen. Und Bernhard, der Käpt`n, sitzt nicht nur unsichtbar im Ruderhaus, er gibt Tiefe und Drift und die daher zu verwendenden Pilkergewichte bzw. Montagen an. Und oft genug angelt er selber mit. 

*Bei soviel Vorschusslorbeeren waren wir doch sehr gespannt*, was uns erwarten würde. Und wir freuten uns natürlich auch darauf, wieder ein paar Boardies kennen zu lernen, die wir bisher nur aus dem Forum kannten. Übernachten würden wir in Laboe, gebucht hatten wir bei der Appartementvermietung Petersen. Dok, Amazone und ich fuhren gemeinsam, mit uns würde Thorabo übernachten, den wir Dienstag abend treffen wollten. Sailfish, ein Kumpel von Dok, war auch mit einem Freund von der Partie, so dass der Dienstag abend schon mal dem ersten Kennenlernen im realen Leben diente und sehr interessant zu werden versprach.

*So konnte eigentlich die erste Ausfahrt am Mittwoch Morgen* kaum schiefgehen. Ne Gruppe netter Leute, etwas Seeluft um die Nase wehen lassen, dazu wohl einen Kutter und eine Crew die sich wirklich um die Gäste bemüht. Wenn man dazu dann noch ein paar (gerne auch mehr) Dorsche fangen würde, so würden das 2 optimale Tage werden. 

*Aber zuerst stand natürlich zuerst mal das von mir gehasste* frühe Aufstehen auf dem Plan – schliesslich wollte man ja nicht den schlechtesten Platz erwischen. Aus vielen Gesprächen mit vielen verschiedenen Reedereien und Käptn`s weiss ich, dass das Problem der Platzverteilung und der angebundenen alten Stöcke leider nicht so leicht zu lösen ist. Vergibt man die Plätze nach Reihenfolge der Reservierung, wird oft nicht mehr gebucht, wenn die „guten“ Plätze schon besetzt sind. Wenn man angebundene „Stöcke“ entfernt, gibts Ärger mit denen, die das gemacht haben, lässt man sie stehen, sind die sauer, die in der Nacht für gute Plätze aufgestanden sind. Also tapfer den Wecker auf 3 Uhr gestellt und alles so hingerichtet, dass wir am nächsten Morgen nur ins Auto springen und nach Heikendorf fahren mussten. 

*Um diese Zeit war natürlich noch keinerlei Sonne zu sehen*, was natürlich meine Laune nicht unbedingt besserte. Dafür gabs gleich nach einiger Zeit Abstinenz frische Seeluft um die Nase. Das war ja schon immerhin etwas. Und man traf auch schon um diese Zeit die ersten Boardies an Bord. Wir waren scheinbar nicht die Einzigen, die auf einen guten Platz an Bug oder Heck spekulierten. 

*Also schnell einen Platz gesucht und dann gings schon los* mit dem Kennenlernen, warm werden und klönen. Es ist immer wieder unglaublich, wie schnell das gemeinsame Hobby Angeln, noch dazu wenn man sich – zumindest schriftlich – vom Anglerboard kennt, dazu führt, dass man sich prima unterhalten kann. Aber natürlich wollt ihr ja alle wissen, wie jetzt die Tour wirklich war. Daher hier das kleine „Anglerboardanglerkuttertourtagebuch“:

*Von der langen Anfahrt aus Stuutgart und dem recht frühen Aufstehen* war ich zwar noch müde, man kannte die Forelle ja aber noch nicht. Dennoch waren wir nicht die ersten an Bord, konnten uns aber zusammen das Heck „sichern“. Raubfischer RD und Dorschzocker waren auch schon da, so gabs schon kurz nach dem an – Bord – gehen die ersten Gespräche. Und auch Matthias, der Bootsmann, war schon anwesend, so dass es zwar schon verführerisch nach Kaffee duftete, der aber noch nicht ganz fertig war, so dass ich meiner Koffeinsucht noch etwas Geduld beibringen musste. Aber so um halb sechs war der Kaffee dann fertig und ich konnte mich dank dessen wieder vom zerknitterten Angelzombie in einen Menschen verwandeln.

*Das erste was auffiel: Die Forelle ist ein absolut sauberes Schiff * – inklusive der Toiletten. Dies fiel auch den anwesenden Damen (hier in Person: Amazone01, die Dok zum Hochseeangeln überreden konnte) sofort auf. Auch auf Deck war alles sauber, auch die Fischkisten. Kein Sammelsurium übriggebliebener Fischerkisten übrigens, sondern alles gleiche schwarze Kunststoffkisten mit etwas kleinerer Grundfläche, so dass man zum Angeln genug Platz hat, auch wenn jeder eine Kiste vor sich hatte. 

*Am Heck gabs noch eine Sitzbank sowie einen Tisch,* an den Seiten wie auch im Bug waren Sitzbänke angebracht, so dass man auch während der Fahrt sich im Freien mal hinsetzen konnte. Wer so „kreuzlahm“ wie ich ist, der weiss die sicher zu schätzen. 

*Also auf in den Salon. Auch hier war absolute Sauberkeit* der erste Eindruck. Der zweite die Freundlichkeit. Kaum die Nase durch die Salontüre gesteckt, erhielt ich vom Bootsmann schon die Nachricht, dass der Kaffee fertig sei (siehe oben). Allerdings schien mit der Salon doch etwas klein zu sein für 50 Angler. Als ich Matthias fragte, ob man denn nun in „Schichten“ essen müsse, führte er mich - ohne Worte – einen Stock tiefer, wo weitere Plätze zur Verfügung standen. Zudem eine Grossbildleinwand, mittels derer sowohl von Bernhard – dem Käpt`n – gedrehte Filetieranleitungen wie auch allerlei andere Angelfilme zu sehen sind. Auf Wunsch setzt Bernhard auch seine Unterwasserkamera ein, um den Anglern so ein Bild des sonst nur mit Pilkern, Beifängern oder Wattwürmern beackerten Ostseebodens zu zeigen – und oft genug auch die Dorsche, auf die man angelt. So etwas habe ich noch auf keinem anderen Kutter erlebt.

*An die Uhrzeit kann ich mich nicht mehr so genau erinnern* – man musste ja schon viele Eindrücke verarbeiten – aber irgendwann kam dann Bernhard mit einem Lächeln an Bord und begrüsste die Angler. Zu dem Zeitpunkt merkte ich, dass der frühmorgendliche Einsatz von Sonnencreme (bei der Anfahrt auf der Autobahn gabs Sonne pur) vollkommen umsonst war. Dicke schwarze Wolken sowie ab und zu Blitze und Donnergrollen - da freute ich mich, dass ich wie immer auch meine Regensachen dabei hatte. 

*Bernhards Kommentar zum Gewittergrollen:* „Ist doch gut dass es jetzt Kohlefaserruten gibt, da haben wir ne Menge Blitzableiter an Bord.“. 

*Bei den Gesprächen mit den Kollegen,* die schon öfter mit der Forelle rausgefahren waren, kam immer wieder raus, wie zufrieden sie mit dem Kutter, dem Käptn und der Besatzung waren. Die Vorfreude stieg weiter – aber auch der Koffeeinhunger. Also wieder in den Salon und nach Kaffee geschaut. Statt jetzt jeden Becher Kaffee einzeln abzurechnen – wie von anderen Kuttern gewohnt, gabs auf jeden Tisch erstmal ne Kanne voll Kaffe. Mein Suchtherz schlug höher!! Und der „Kaffe satt“ war im Fahrpreis inbegriffen. Ebenso wie das Frühstück, das gemeinsam eingenommen wurde. 

*Kurz vor dem Ablegen wurden alle freundlich vom Kapitän * per Lautsprecher begrüsst und zum gemeinsamen Frühstück gebeten. Finde ich ne tolle Sache, denn so lernt man sich zwangsläufig vor dem Angeln etwas kennen und es ist sicher schwerer nachher beim Angeln jemanden übermässig böse zu sein (wenn mal wieder über die eigene Schnur geworfen wird) wenn man morgens schon zusammen am Kaffeetisch sass. Zum Frühstück gabs Brötchen in verschiedensten Ausführungen – von Käse oder Leberwurst mit Zwiebeln bis hin zu Lachsbrötchen. Und in mehr als ausreichender Menge. Auf jedem Tisch stand ne grosse Platte mit Brötchen, die auch nach dem Frühstück nicht abgeräumt wurde, so dass man später auf Wunsch auch mal wieder einen Happen zu sich nehmen konnte. 

*Und – für Angler ja mehr als wichtig,* schliesslich war man ja auch zum Dorsche fangen hier – es kamen gleich während des Frühstücks die ersten Infos zum Angeltag. Bernhard teilte uns mit, dass wir die ersten Stopps schon ca. eine halbe Stunde nach Abfahrt machen würden. Auch klasse, wenn man nicht erst mal 2 oder noch mehr Stunden unterwegs ist, bis man das erste Mal zum angeln kommt. 

*Und in einer Tiefe zwischen 14 und 16 Metern* bei zu erwartender geringer Drift angeln würde. Und dass dort bei den letzten Ausfahrten ganz gut auf rot/schwarze Jigs gefangen wurde. Eine so detaillierte Auskunft hatte ich bisher noch auf keinem anderen Kutter erhalten. Und den anderen, die bisher noch nicht auf der Forelle gefahren waren, gings genauso. Konnte man an den fast ungläubigen Gesichtern sehen. „Sowas ist mir ja noch nie passiert“, den Satz sollte man an diesem Tag noch öfter auf der Forelle hören – und das durchaus positiv gemeint!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

Teil 2:

*Auch dass Bernhard uns sagte,* dass er wegen der zu erwartenden geringen Drift die Plätze recht genau anfahren würde, so dass es sinnvoll sei, zuerst mal die Pilker nur fallen zu lassen, da er direkt über die Dorsche fahren würde. Und richtig, kurz nach dem ersten Hupen waren schon die ersten Ruten krumm – direkt am Kutter. Bernhard beobachtete das Angeln von der Brücke und gab immer wieder durch, auf welche Köder gefangen wurde. So brauchte man nicht selber lange zu experimentieren sondern konnte gleich die erfolgversprechenden Modelle einsetzen. Auch wenn die „Jig/Beifängerangler“ immer wieder Dubletten dran hatten, blieb ich meinem geliebten „Solopilker“ treu. Und konnte auch meine Fische fangen, und das nicht schlecht #6 . 

*Es war wirklich kaum Drift da*, die Bernhard uns immer wieder mitteilte, „Drift jetzt 0,2 Knoten“, so dass man die einzelnen Punkte wirklich effektiv abangeln konnte. Dabei hatte Bernhard nicht nur das Echolot im Blick, sondern auch die Angler. Denn was nützen gute Fischanzeigen wenn die Dorsche nicht beissen wollen. Dann hiess es im Falle zu wenig gefangener Dorsche: „Lass uns mal weiterfahren, hier kommt mir nicht genug Dorsch raus“.

*So füllten sich an den ersten Stellen* schon bei allen recht anschaulich die Fischkisten. Dabei war es klasse, dass sehr wenig untermassiger Fisch dabei war. Weniger schön war der einsetzende und auch ausdauernde Regen – aber als Angler kann man das ja ab, solange es beisst. Vom Vormittag lässt sich nun nicht mehr so viel berichten, ausser dass ständig gut gefangen wurde. Die Angler sind auch gerne auf der Brücke gesehen, was auch ich mir nicht entgehen liess. Und auf dem Kartenplotter konnte man sehen, wie effektiv Bernhard die einzelnen HotSpots „abackerte“. Eine Linie neben der anderen wurden die HotSpots abgetrieben. Kein Wunder dass die Angler alle zufrieden waren. 

*Und das blieb auch nach dem Mittagessen so*. Ich hatte ja schon von anderen Boardies gehört, dass es auf der Forelle statt aufgewärmter Dosensuppe vernünftiges Essen für hart „arbeitende“ Angler gibt und mich drauf gefreut. Und es ist einfach was anderes, wenn man statt gestreckter und aufgewärmter Erbsensuppe aus der Dose ein gebratenes, frisches Dorschfilet mit Kartoffelsalat bekommt. Und vor allem: Es hält auch länger vor. Da relativiert sich der von vielen bemängelte „hohe“ Preis auf der Forelle schnell. Wenn ich in einem anderen Hafen zuerst mal 5 Euro für den Parkplatz rechnen muss, dazu die mindestens 5 Kaffee, die ich hatte, die 4 halben Brötchen zum Frühstück, das erstklassige Mittagessen und dann zusammen rechne, dann komm ich woanders mit den 39 Euro, die ich auf der Forelle für das alles zu zahlen habe, nicht sehr weit. Und dazu noch die längere Ausfahrtszeit: Fast 10 Stunden!!

*Gerade für mich, wenn man aus dem Süden kommt * und eine weite Anreise hat, ist das ein nicht zu unterschätzender Vorteil mit der längeren Angelzeit. Man hat einfach mehr vom Tag! Allerdings sollte man sich auch nix vormachen: Mit wenig Schlaf, viel frischer Luft und vielleicht auch noch Seegang, da ist man nach den 10 Stunden richtig platt. Für mich war es da dann keine Frage mehr, abends noch die Spinnrute oder die Brandungsrute auszupacken, wie ich das sonst gewohnt war. Dann lieber mit den anderen noch gemütlich essen gehen und ein paar Bierchen trinken. 

*Leider nahm nach dem Mittagessen sowohl der Wind * wie auch die Drift zu, so dass Bernhard jetzt ein paar HotSpots und Wracks anfahren wollte, wo man noch Dorsche runterzupfen konnte. Der zunehmende Wind liess auch die erste Seekrankheit aufkommen. Auch hier ist mir wieder besonders der Dienstleistungsgedanke an Bord aufgefallen. Während ich es auch schon erlebt hatte, dass auch die Besatzung über Seekranke eher spottete „Du sollst hier nicht anfüttern, Du sollst Fische fangen“, war das auf der Forelle ganz anders. Um die Kranke wurde sich gekümmert, immer wieder schaute sowohl Matthias wie auch Bernhard nach, unten im „Fernsehsalon“ konnte sie sich hinlegen. Und Bernhard hat auch immer Tabletten an Bord, die wohl wirklich helfen. Also auch in solchen Fällen ist die Forelle und die Besatzung vorbildlich. 

*Am Nachmittag durch die einsetzende stärkere Drift* und durch den Wind verursachten stärkeren Seegang wurde das Angeln auch anstrengender. Da man durch die schnellere Drift auch schneller über die erfolgversprechenden Stellen trieb, wurde etwas weniger als vormittags gefangen – aber es war erstaunlich wie Bernhard sich bemühte, uns Angler an den Fisch zu bringen. Und es letztlich auch schaffte. Der Beste hatte an diesem Tag 35 Dorsche, viele zwischen 15 und 30, kaum einer wirklich schlecht gefangen. 

*Das konnte man bei der auf der Rückfahrt* stattfindenden „Prämierung“ für die meisten gefangenen Fische sowie den längsten Fisch der Tour erfahren. Für den längsten Fisch der Tour gibt es die MS – Forelle – Kaffeetasse, für die meisten gefangenen Dorsche einen Aufnäher, je nach Anzahl in Bronze, Silber oder Gold. 

*Auch zum Filieren der Fische steht genügend Platz* zur Verfügung. Sowohl mehrere grosse Filierbretter mit fliessend Wasser, wie auch eine Menge „kleiner“ Filierbretter, die man an der Reling am Angelplatz einhängen kann. Diese sind klappbar, so dass man die Fische schon während des Angelns beim verlegen filieren kann. Gerade im Sommer, wenn auf der Forelle oft über 1000 Dorsche am Tag gefangen werden, ist dies auch durchaus anzuraten, will man nicht bis spät abends noch Fische filieren. Einziges Manko, zumindest bei meiner Körpergrösse (ist aber auf fast allen Kuttern so) ist die zu geringe „Arbeitshöhe“ der Filierbretter. Da meldet sich dann immer wider mein Rücken durch äusserst unerfreuliches „Ziehen“.

*Auf der Rückfahrt wurde zuerst in Laboe * wegen der Zollabfertigung angelegt (hier sollte man tunlichst noch nicht aussteigen), dann gings zurück nach Heikendorf. Bermnhard fragte uns, was wir am Abend machen würden, ausser erst mal Duschen und durchatmen wussten wir das noch nicht. So schlug er uns vor ein Restaurant in Kalifornien, ca. 15 km von Laboe, wo wir untergekommen waren, zu besuchen. Da wir nicht wussten wo das war, holte er uns am Appartement ab und fuhr als „Wegweiser“ voraus. Ein erstklassiges Essen in einem wirklich gemütlichen Restaurant erwartete uns. Und bis lange in die Nacht sowohl viel interessante Gespräche rund ums Angeln und Angler (irgendwie schon wie im Anglerboard, nur in „live“ statt als Posting) wie auch einiges an Getränken, um den Flüssigkeitsverlust am Tage wieder aufzuholen. Darunter auch 3 Runden verschiedener Schnäpse, die von der Wirtin spendiert wurden. Herzlichen Dank dafür auch nochmal an dieser Stelle.

*Irgendwann so gegen 24 Uhr gings dann in die Heia*, man wollte ja auch am nächsten Tag wieder raus. Da waren dann wieder eine klasse Truppe zusammen, unter anderen stiess auch Andy Weyhel, der Forellensee- und Wallerspezi, sowie Olaf Schnell, ein Pilkerbauer zu uns. Wer Andy kennt, weiss, dass gute Laune nicht weit ist, wenn man seine von zu vielen Zigaretten gefärbte dunkle Stimme hört. Und Olaf sorgte für Verblüffung, als er mit Pilkern „anfütterte“. Da beim Giessen oder lackieren beschädigte Pilker weder verkauft werden können, noch mit wenig Aufwand wieder eingeschmolzen (wegen der Farbe), „fütterte“ er mit den Pilkern an. Was natürlich bei vielen von uns anderen Anglern zu sehr erstaunten Blicken führte, wenn auf einmal eine Handvoll Pilker neben einem in die Fluten klatschte. 

*Und ich möchte nicht wissen, wie viele Angler * schon darüber nachdachten, es Olaf gleich zu tun. Denn er zog an diesem Tag einen Dorsch nach dem anderen raus. Lag natürlich nicht am anfüttern, sondern an seinen neuen Pilkern, die er testete. Aber der beste Pilker nützt auch nichts, wenn man ihn nicht richtig und konzentriert führt. An diesem Tag musste das bei mir der Fall sein, denn sehr zur Freude von Sailfisch, einem angehenden Anwalt, mit dem ich mich auch gleich recht gut verstand, blieb ich an diesem Tag deutlich hinter seinen Fängen zurück. Über  die Pilker von Olaf wird es auch demnächst im Anglerboard wie auch im Magazin einen entsprechenden Bericht geben.

*Zum Mittag gab es diesmal Schweinenacken mit Bohnen und Kartoffeln*, ebenfalls wieder reichlich und lecker und vor allem vorhaltend. Auch der Service und die Freundlichkeit an diesem Tag liessen genauso wie die vielen Kommentare der Angler, die schon öfter mit der Forelle unterwegs waren, darauf schliessen, dass das gestrige Erlebnis keinesfalls ein Einzelfall war. 

*Kein Wunder also, dass auch an diesem Tag wieder gut gefangen wurde * – wenn auch insgesamt etwas schlechter als am Vortag. Die Fische standen sehr vereinzelt, teilweise bis zu 2 Meter über Grund und wollten nicht überall beissen, obwohl man sich selbst auf dem Echolot von vielen Dorschechos überzeugen konnte. Gerade hier wurde wieder deutlich, wie engagiert Bernhard versuchte, jeden Angler an die Fische zu bringen. Ständig wurden neue Plätze angefahren und ausprobiert, wenn es  sich erwies, das trotz guter Fischanzeige keiner oder nur (zu) wenige Dorsche beissen wollten. Absolut vorbildlich! Und komplett was anderes, als wenn man sich anhören muss, dass genug Fisch da sei und man nur zu doof zum angeln ist. Auch das habe ich auf anderen Kuttern schon mal so gehört. 

*Der beste Angler schaffte an diesem Tag 24 Dorsche*, viele hatten zwischen 10 und 20 Dorschen. An beiden Tagen lag der grösste Dorsch jeweils knapp über 70 cm. Am zweiten Tag gab es zwar mehr untermassige als am ersten. Aber im Verhältnis immer noch sehr wenig. Was sicher auch daran liegt, dass Bernhard die Stelle wechselte, wenn zu viele untermassige gefangen wurden. 

*An diesem Abend wollten wir nicht mehr so weit fahren,* so dass wir uns zum Treffen in der Pizzeria direkt an unserem Appartement verabredeten. Neben Bernhard kamen auch Andy und Olaf mit, so dass dieser Abend noch ausführlicher und lustiger als der erste wurde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

Teil 3:

*An dieser Stelle nochmal Grüsse an alle*, die wir auf dieser Tour kennen lernen durften. Wieder sahen wir viele Boardies zum ersten Mal im realen Leben, und wieder einmal konnte man wirklich mit jedem auskommen. 

*Und einen besonderen Dank an dieser Stelle an Bernhard Milietz und das Team von der MS – Forelle*. Ein absolut vorbildlicher Anglerkutter (nicht Angelkutter, sondern Anglerkutter, weil hier wirklich engagiert für die Angler gearbeitet wird!). Auf einem solchen Schiff mit einer solchen Besatzung macht das Kutterangeln wirklich Laune – und das dank all dessen, was im Preis schon inbegriffen ist (Parkplatz, Frühstück, Kaffee satt, klasse Mittagessen, fast 10 Stunden Ausfahrt) auch zum eigentlich preiswertesten Anglerkutter den ich kenne. 

*Mit Sicherheit werde ich selber nicht das letze Mal* auf der Forelle gewesen sein, und mit Sicherheit wird es wieder Anglerboardtreffen auf diesem Topkutter geben. Wir suchen schon jetzt den/die Termine für nächstes Jahr raus und werden diese dann baldmöglichst veröffentlichen. 
Hätte ich alle Erlebnisse und Gespräche von diesen Tagen aufzeichnen wollen, würde das mit Sicherheit hier den Rahmen sprengen. Da werden sicher noch die Anmerkungen der anderen Mitangler hier dazu kommen. 

*Da wir ja nicht die Einzigen mit mehr als positiven Erfahrungen auf der MS – Forelle waren,* sollte man eines gleich mit dazu sagen: Wer am Wochenende mit rausfahren möchte, sollte wirklich äusserst frühzeitig reservieren, sonst ist am Wunschtermin mit Sicherheit kein Platz mehr frei. Und auch unter der Woche lohnt es sich sicher, erst mal anzurufen und zu reservieren, bevor man vor einer vollen Forelle steht und nicht mitkann. 

Und sicher wird es nach diesem positiven Bericht niemanden verwundern, wenn wir Bernhard Milietz, seinem Team und der MS – Forelle in unseren Augen mit voller Berechtigung für die vorbildlichen Leistungen den Titel des ersten:

*ANGLERBOARDREFERENZKUTTER: MS Forelle*

verleihen. 

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu und die Hoffnung von unserer Seite, dass Ihr weiterhin Eure Topleistungen bringt und damit den Anglern viel Freude machen werdet.*

Wir freuen uns auf jeden Fall schon auf dass nächste Wiedersehen an Bord der MS – Forelle.

*Infos über die MS – Forelle findet, sowie buchen kann man hier *


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

Den Bericht und die vielen Fotos, sobald wir das durchsortiert haben, werden wir dann auch im Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) veröffentlichen. 
Auf die Fotos dürfdt Ihr auch schon alle gespannt sein)


----------



## Franky (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

Na endlich...  Hast ja lange genug gebraucht, um den Bericht zu tippern!!! :q:q
Unfairerweise (und ehrlicherweise ) muß ich aber sagen, dass ich das ganze schon von Martins Erzählungen her kannte... Wieder mal ein Sch**ßkutter - man hat scheinbar nix zu meggern!!! :q
Ihr habt da sicher ein geiles Ende zur Woche hin gehabt und viel Spaß dabeo! Die Aktion mitm Pilker vorfüttern ischa nur staak... :q Mach ich auch ab und an, aber nicht mit vergossenen und kaputten Pilkern, sondern meistens mit den guten Falkfish Blinkern... #t  #c
Hat Andy denn auch wenigstens mit seinen goilen Gummis geangelt?? Schönen Gruß an dieser Stelle vom Erdwurm-Nichtviel-Fänger... :q
Ein toller Bericht zu einem tollen Erlebnis!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*



> Ein toller Bericht zu einem tollen Erlebnis!!


Danke fürs Lob zum Bericht, fürs Erlebnis war ja aber nicht ich zuständig)


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

Ach ja, bei all dem Lob will ich ausser den zu niedrig hängenden Filierbrettern auch noch nen anderen "Nachteil" nicht vergessen:
Die Forelle scheint immer etwas Längs und nicht richtig mit der Breitseite zu treiben.
Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob das an den vorherrschenden Wetterbedingungen lag oder grundsätzlich am Schiff.
Es ist aber nicht so extrem, dass das Angeln darunter leiden würde, man stellt sich schnell drauf ein.


----------



## siegerlaender (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

moin,
zuerst mal herzlichen glückwunsch zum gelungenen angeltag! ihr habt, wie man aus deinem bericht lesen kann, eine gute zeit auf der forelle gehabt.
die forelle ist mit sicherheit ein sehr guter kutter. nur wird mir die ganze sache in letzter zeit leider viel zu einseitig. glaubt ihr nicht auch, daß es noch andere gute kutter an der ostsee gibt? auf der tanja, der hai und der einigkeit in halli hatte ich bislang nur sehr gelungene angeltage, hatte noch nie auch nur die geringsten schwierigkeiten mit kapitän oder besatzung. es sind im laufe der jahre echte freundschaften entstanden!...nicht zu vergessen die peter2 in travemünde am priwall, ein kutter der spitzenklasse!

die parkplätze sind nicht nur bei der forelle umsonst. sowohl in halli als auch am priwall gibts genug stellplätze für kutterfahrer die nix kosten.

nochmal, die forelle ist sicherlich ein prima schiff aber sie ist nicht das einzigste schiff auf der ostsee das beachtung verdient!

man sollte die vereinsbrille ein bischen nach vorne ziehen, damit man über deren rand auch die anderen guten kutter sehen kann!

ein kräftiges petri heil an die ms forelle und all die anderen guten kutter der Ostsee!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*



> nochmal, die forelle ist sicherlich ein prima schiff aber sie ist nicht das einzigste schiff auf der ostsee das beachtung verdient! man sollte die vereinsbrille ein bischen nach vorne ziehen, damit man über deren rand auch die anderen guten kutter sehen kann!



@ siegerländer: 
Keine Frage, es gibt durchaus andere gute Kutter. Und sicher verdienen auch andere gute Kutter Beachtung. Und der Bericht hat nix mit "Vereinsbrille" zu tun.

Auf der Forelle wurden für die Anglerboardmitglieder zum Kennenlernen entsprechende Konditionen zur Verfügung gestellt. Kann gerne jeder andere Eigner auch machen und wird dann genauso von den anwesenden Boardies beurteilt werden.

Und eines kann ich Dir versichern: 
Deswegen wurde nichts "schöngeschrieben", sondern das sind wirklich die Erlebnisse der Boardies vor Ort.   

Diese Erfahrungen würde ich von anderen Kuttern genauso wiedergeben wie ich sie erlebe. Nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen gehört die Forelle eben zu den Topkuttern,
dass es noch weitere gute Kutter gibt, schliesst das ja nicht aus.

Gerade die anglerische Betreuung war eben top: Bisher hatte ich das eben in dieser Form noch nicht erleben dürfen, wie hier der Käpt`n ständig Tiefen,  Driftgeschwindigkeit und gerade fängige Köder angesagt hat, sowie ob man werfen oder besser unter dem Kutter angeln soll. 

Und bei allen anderen Kuttern war ich bisher spätestens nach 8 Stunden wieder im Hafen.

Und dass das nicht nur meine Erfahrungen bei den ersten 2 Ausfahrten mit der Forelle sind, zeigen mr die vielen Gespräche an Bord mit anderen Anglern an Bord, die öfter mit der Forelle rausfahren: Denn so läuft das immer ab!

Und ich schreibe lieber was über gute Kutter, statt ständig über Kutter zu schreiben, wo man unzufrieden ist/war. 

Auch aus positiven Meldungen kann man sich als Angler ja ein Bild machen.


----------



## Sailfisch (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

Super Bericht Thomas!  #r 

Warte jetzt gespannt auf die Bilder.  :z


----------



## siegerlaender (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

@thomas: ich werde die forelle in der nächsten zeit auch mal antesten, versprochen!!!



> Und dass das nicht nur meine Erfahrungen bei den ersten 2 Ausfahrten mit der Forelle sind, zeigen mr die vielen Gespräche an Bord mit anderen Anglern an Bord, die öfter mit der Forelle rausfahren: Denn so läuft das immer ab!



365 gute tage im jahr? ich denke mal auch auf der forelle wird mal mehr und mal weniger gefangen....wenn ich mich mit den stammanglern auf anderen kuttern unterhalte, dann sagen sie auch nur gutes über den entsprechenden kutter, wären es sonst stammangler?



> Und ich schreibe lieber was über gute Kutter, statt ständig über Kutter zu schreiben, wo man unzufrieden ist/war.



klar schreibt man lieber über gute ereignisse als über schlechte. nach meiner erfahrung ist aber der unzufriedene angler in den meisten fällen selber dran schuld. getreu dem motto, wie man in den wald reinruft so schallt es heraus!
ich habe im laufe der zeit viele unzufriedene angler gesehen, ich war dabei wo einer über 20 dorsche hatte und immer noch am meckern war, wo der mann mit dem 30lbs gerät schimpfend als schneider den kutter verlies, einer war am meckern weil er seekrank war und und und

ich will die leistung der ms forelle auf keinen fall schlechter machen wie sie ist und ich glaube auch, daß der kapitän sein handwerk perfekt versteht.

aber ganz klar ausgedrückt: ES KANN NICHT NUR EINEN GEBEN!

....mal sehen, wie der halli-stammangler auf der forelle zurechtkommt :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

Auf Dein Zitat:


> ES KANN NICHT NUR EINEN GEBEN!



mein Zitat:


> KANN ES NUR EINEN GEBEN?????


 ))))))

Habe ich ja nicht umsonst so geschrieben (mit Fragezeichen!!)



> ich habe im laufe der zeit viele unzufriedene angler gesehen, ich war dabei wo einer über 20 dorsche hatte und immer noch am meckern war, wo der mann mit dem 30lbs gerät schimpfend als schneider den kutter verlies, einer war am meckern weil er seekrank war und und und



Auch ich sehe es so, dass an schlechten Fangeergebissen nicht unbedingt Kutter und Besatzung schuld sein müssen - im Gegenteil, da hatte ich auch schon genügend Erlebnisse wie von Dir im Zitat beschrieben. 

Aber es kann ja auch nicht (nur) drum gehen, wie viele Dorsche man gezogen hat, sondern wie Käptn und Besatzung das Erlebnis Hochseeangeln für ihre Gäste mit entsprechendem Service umsetzen. Und da gibt es eben schon Unterschiede.

Und nochmal: 
Jeder andere Reeder/Käpt`n hat ja auch die Möglichkeit mit dem Anglerboard zusammen was auf die Beine zu stellen.

Ich könnte ja jetzt jammern über die zig Telefonate die ich deswegen geführt und die zig Kilometer die ich deswegen (umsonst bis jetzt) gefahren bin. Will ich aber erst gar nicht anfangen.

Aber man macht sich dann eben schon so seine Gedanken wer was unter Dienstleistung versteht.

Ich kann Dir auf jeden Fall die Forelle besten Gewissens nach persönlicher "Inaugenscheinnahme" (inklusive vieler anwesender Boardies) empfehlen, weil unabhängig vom Fangergebnis die Leistung einfach stimmt und das Bemühen um Fisch für den Angler jederzeit ersichtlich ist.

Und das würde ich auch genauso von jedem anderen Kutter schreiben, auf dem ich das so erlebe.



> ....mal sehen, wie der halli-stammangler auf der forelle zurechtkommt


Das freut mich besonders, dass Du trotz?? der guten und auch stark vertretenen Empfehlung von mir die Forelle mal ausprobieren willst.))

Bin dann schon wirklich auf Deinen Bericht gespannt: 
Denn auch bin bin mir darüber im Klaren, dass 2 Tage nicht über einen Kutter entscheiden können/sollen. Aber gerade auf der Forelle habe ich viele überzeugte Stammgäste getroffen - das hörte sich wirklich nicht nach "Einzelleistung" an. Und man kann das ja auch immer wieder hier im Board lesen - in Berichten schon lange vor unserer Tour.

Und wie schon gesagt: Jeder Eigner/Käptn hat die gleichen Möglichkeiten wie die Forelle und Bernhard Milietz. Es liegt nicht an uns.


----------



## MiCo (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

Kann den Ausführungen von Thomas nur zustimmen, möchte aber einen Punkt besonders hervorheben. Die anglerrische Betreuung war wirklich spitze. Infos zu den angefahrenen Plätzen, Köder die z.Z. fängig sind, Fangtiefe, Drift usw. per Durchsage. Zudem durfte man auch mit auf die Brücke und dem Chef über die Schulter schauen. Kpt. Bernhard ist dabei alles andere als ein Muffelkopf, stets freundlich wie auch der Rest der Crew. Pronto Gaffservice auch bei strömenden Regen  #r 

Die Mi-Tour war auch erst meine zweite auf der Forelle aber bestimmt nicht meine letzte. 39€ finde ich normal auch sehr viel für eine Kuttertour. Wenn ich mich dann aber so gut betreut fühle, zahle ich diesen Preis auch gerne.

was mich an der forelle stört.
die Plätze Mitschiffs sind deutlich schlechter als die im Bug oder Heck. Es läßt sich schlecht werfen und wenns richtig voll ist kämpft man mehr mit seinen Nachbarn als mit den Fischen, da das Schiff doch auch schräg driftet. Fließend Wasser in der Reling wär nicht schlecht. 

@siegerländer
Sicherlich gibt es noch andere gute Kutter. Nur fällt der Name der Forelle in diesem Zusammenhang doch deutlich häufiger als der von anderen. Deshalb wollte ich auch unbedingt mal selber mitfahren. Wenn das Fischen von Heiligenhafen aus so toll ist, scheint das ja wohl unter Ausschluß der Öffentlichkeit zu geschehen. Ich kenne jedenfalls genug Leute, die sich in Heiligenhafen mehr als veräppelt fühlen und das Revier gewechselt haben. 

Aber letztendlich ist es doch jedem selbst überlassen auf welchem Kutter er sich wohl fühlt, oder?

Ich danke allen Initiatoren, die dieses Treffen organisiert haben und hoffe, dass es dann demnächst eine Fortsetzung geben wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*



> Ich danke allen Initiatoren, die dieses Treffen organisiert haben und hoffe, dass es dann demnächst eine Fortsetzung geben wird.


Wie gesagt, wir sind schon am Termin bosseln für nächstes Jahr.
Muss ich aber warten bis ich nächste Woche Bernhard wieder am Telefon habe und zuerst mal mit Dok abklären, wann unser AB - Schäffe wieder Zeit hat)
Fortsetzung gibts aber auf jeden Fall!!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

Toller Bericht Thomas da freue ich mich schon auf die Bilder.
Auch wen nich mir vorgenommen habe nicht wieder mit Kuttern zu fahren würde ich glatt versuchen bei einer nächsten Veranstaltung frei zu bekommen. Das allerdings wird nicht einfach. Mal sehen, sach rechtzeitig Bescheid wenn wieder was geplant ist.


----------



## thorabo (13. Juni 2004)

*(see)forelle ;-)*

moin zusammen,
netter kleiner "kurzabriss" unserer schönen 2 tage auf der ostsee thomas!
ich selbst habe ja auch schon einiges an schiffen gesehen und an negativem erlebt, daher würde ich die forelle nun auch ohne einschränkung als erstes nennen, wenn ich eine empfehlung abgeben sollte. das auftauchen der "sogenannten" angelprofis (irgendwie ein paradoxon) spricht ja auch für die qualität der arbeit von bernhard mielitz, denke ich.
okay, negativ war, dass man wirklich sehr sehr viele fische im drill verliert     (kleiner insider-scherz).

meine fotos werden bald mal auf meine homepage gestellt, wenn ich die zeit dazu finde. sind nen paar lustige schnappschüsse dabei rumgekommen!  #6 

vielleicht schaffen ein paar von uns ja noch dieses jahr eine spontantour zur forelle?! das wär doch mal was...  #: 

gruß
th.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*



> vielleicht schaffen ein paar von uns ja noch dieses jahr eine spontantour zur forelle?! das wär doch mal was...


Dok träumt auch schon davon, und ich selber bin mit Sicherheit dabei, wenns zeitlich hinhaut)


----------



## dorschzocker (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

#h Hi, ihr Fischreiher

Schön zu hören das ihr alle gut zuhause angekommen seid.

Es war wirklich eine echt klasse Tour, wo alles passte. Nette Leute, schöne abende, und Fisch haben wir dann auch noch gefangen. Echt gut zu wissen das es noch mehr verrückte gibt, wie ich es mal bin, um zusammen schöne Tage zu erleben an die wir sicherlich noch lange denken werden. 

„So jung kommen wir nie wieder zusammen“#q 



Auch der schöne Bericht von Thomas spiegelt genau das wieder wie es war. 
Alle die mit waren konnten die Tour beim lesen sicherlich noch mal Revue passieren lassen.
Also, wenn ihr mal wieder in den hohen Norden auf Leopardenjagd geht, bin ich gerne wieder dabei, wenn es zeitlich hinhaut.


----------



## Sailfisch (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

@Dorschzocker
hoffe Du stellst bald einige Bilder ein oder schickst die einfach mal rüber.


----------



## hornhechteutin (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

Moin Moin ,
ein klasse Bericht  #r   #r . Es stimmt also was alle von der Forelle erzählen und von der Besatzung . Schade das bei mir jetzt die Ernte und Saatenzeit anfängt , aber im Herbst werde ich mich nach Jahren der Abstinens vom Kutterangeln mal nach Heikendorf begeben .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## dorschzocker (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

@ Sailfisch
habe ich schon an Dok geschickt#6


----------



## Sailfisch (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

Suppppppppper!  #r


----------



## thorabo (13. Juni 2004)

*die fotos*

n'abend,

also, da hier alles nach fotos schreit habe ich mal meine homepage mit den bildern beglückt. klickt einfach hier und schon wird's illustriert   
wer ein bild in "voller größe" haben möchte, der kann sich ja vertrauensvoll an mich wenden...  #2 

gruß und schönen abend noch
th.


----------



## Sailfisch (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

Super Bilder, aber wo bleibt der Dorsch im Tiefflug?


----------



## thorabo (13. Juni 2004)

*achtung tiefflieger...*

stimmt, der tiefflieger ist nicht mit drauf... komisch, hat wohl beim hochladen gepatzt  #d 

wird sofort nachgereicht   

gruß
th.


----------



## Sailfisch (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

Ja, bei Euch muß man halt immer aufpassen!


----------



## langelandsklaus (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

Klasse Bericht und tolle Pict´s - könnte mir vorstellen beim nächsten mal auch mit dabei zu sein.


----------



## Karstein (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

Tackle, Schnurstärke, Schnurart und Köder, Thomas?

Wir sind wahrscheinlich am 14. August an Bord - und als Norwegenangler verlernen wir das Ostseestippen seeeehr schnell. ;o))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

Zum Einsatz kamen (geflochtene) Schnüre zwischen 6 und 12 Kilo, die meisten hatten Ruten um die 3 - 3,60 m mit WG zwischen 80 - 150 Gramm.
Pilker zwischen 30 - 80 Gramm wurden meist benutzt, am ersten Tag bei der starken Drift in der Abdrift auch bis 150 Gramm.


----------



## Franky (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

@ Karstensen:
Wenn Du noch ein wenig "Spaß" haben möchtest, eine Spinnrute in 2,70 m - 3 m mit bis 60 g WG und kleiner Multi (5601/6501 Abu / 251 Shimano / 201 Tica) und entsprechender Schnur (0,35 mono / 6 - 8 kg Geflecht) machen Laune!!! Frag bei Dieter mal den PowerSelect und ProSelect an........


----------



## wolle (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

@ Thomas9904
ein sehr guter bericht,hat spass gemacht alles zu lesen,muß ja wircklich ein sehr guter ANGLERKUTTER sein. #6 

@ thorabo
schöne bilder,wer hat denn den ganz großen gefangen?


----------



## Sailfisch (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

Ich war´s!    :m  :z    :m  :z


----------



## wolle (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

@ Sailfisch
ein schöner fisch,gratuliere #6


----------



## Matze2403 (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

also ich war noch nieee auf der Forelle. Aber ich von Maasholm gefahren, von Laboe gefahren, von Heiligenhafen gefahren. Auf diversen Kuttern. Einige waren besser, andere schlechter, auf einigen fühlte man sich regelrecht verar...t. In einem Hafen habe ich es zum Beispiel oft erlebt, daß am Anfang gut Dorsch kam (dann kommt gute Stimmung auf, die Getränke werden großzügiger geordert), kurz vor Ende ging die Besatzung dann rum. War genug Dorsch draußen (mit 20 Stück ist man zufrieden, kommt aber wieder, bei 50 ist man begeistert hat aber genug und bleibt danach erstmal zu Haus) kam zum Schluß auch nichts großartiges mehr raus. Wurde über Tag nicht genug gefangen, kam die letzten zwei Driften plötzlich noch mal richtig gut Dorsch hoch, so daß man zufrieden am nächsten Tag wiederkommt. Hat ne Weile gedauert bis ich das geschnallt habe und ich bin oft gefahren. Und so eine Einstellung der Kapitäne ist für mich eben nicht okay. Für mich haben diverse Kuttererlebnisse und nicht zuletzt die gestiegenen Preise dazu geführt, daß ich inzwischen mein eigener Kapitän geworden bin. Auf der Forelle scheint man da endlich einen anderen Weg zu gehen. Und eins ist für mich Fakt (und wie gesagt ich bin unbeteiligt war ja nicht dabei): Auf KEINEM Kutter habe ich bisher erlebt, daß was zu Drift, Köderwahl oder sonstiges von der Besatzung an die Angler weitergegeben wurde. Auf KEINEM Kutter in KEINEM der Häfen. Und letztendlich entscheiden ja die Fakten ob gut oder nicht gut, oder nicht?

Von daher denke ich das Lob ist sicher gerechtfertigt. Allerdings ist die Frage, wie jemand das bewertet der den ganzen Tag mittschiffs steht (nach MiCos Erläuterungen. Zum Thema Platzwahl sollten die Kutter (und da wohl alle) endlich mal ne vernünftige Lösung finden (verlosen z.B. oder Platzwechsel während der Tour). Ein Mako bleibt für mich allerdings und das gilt für alle Kutter. Die Preisentwicklung ist wirklich drastisch und in meinen Augen zu drastisch. Selbst wenn man Verpflegung dabei hat.

Gruß

Matze


----------



## Sailfisch (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

@wolle
danke, 72 cm 7 Pfd. Am Tag zwei habe ich noch einen 68 cm Dorsch erlegen können. War wirklich eine klasse Tour.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

Super Bilder. #6. Der eine Dorsch siehtja ganz nett aus wie groß war der denn?


----------



## Sailfisch (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> @wolle
> danke, 72 cm 7 Pfd. Am Tag zwei habe ich noch einen 68 cm Dorsch erlegen können. War wirklich eine klasse Tour.



Wir hatten wohl parallel geschrieben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

@ Matze2403: 
Auch ich habe schon lange den Bootsführerschein und war unter anderem wegen der der von Dir beschriebenen (und weiteren Vorkomnissen) auch vom Kutterangeln abgekommen.

Allerdings darf man auch die "Nachteile" des Bootsangelns nicht vergessen: 
Max. 4 Mann können da mit einem normalen Boot mit, kein Salon, Pinkeln in die Lenorflasche, und vor allem ist man selber für den Fangerfolg zuständig und kann nicht alles auf den Käptn schieben)

Zudem ist ein eigenes Boot nur sinnvoll, wen man so küstennah wohnt, dass man es regelmässig nutzen kann. Und auch Charter ist nicht gerade ein billiges Vergnügen. Und der Sprit wird ja auch nicht billiger, den muss man ja immer dazu rechnen

Und es ist was komplett anderes als Kutterangeln.

Von daher bin ich froh, die Forelle empohlen bekommen zu haben und kann nach der Tour nur sagen:
So macht auch Kutterangeln wieder Spass.

So habe ich nun wieder beide Möglichkeiten: Je nach Lust und Laune sowohl mit dem Boot wie mit dem Kutter raus zu fahren. ))


----------



## Karstein (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

@ Thomas: danggeschööön!

@ Franky: wir können doch unseren Pilkereimer kaum noch anheben und müssen fast schon Select-ieren! *gacker* An genau solch eine Paarung dachte ich auch, 3,00m Spinn mit 75 gr Wurfgewicht und dann allerdings ´ne 7001er drauf, weil die mehr Schnurhub pro Umdrehung hat (die 6501er hat eine so kleine Kurbel, da nuddel ich mir immer ´nen Wolf). Und dann für die Aufdrift eine Slammer plus 3,60m/ Wurfgewicht 80gr. Für stärkere Drift noch eine BG 7001 HS mit der Penn Nordcup Jig - passt dat, mein Lieber?

@ Sailfisch: ich sollte dich als Guide verpflichten! *grien* HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Quappenqualle (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

Also ich hatt auch versucht, Zeit zu bekommen. Hat aber leider nich hingehauen. Der Bericht hat mich jedenfalls wieder infiziert...
So stell ich mir das vor, ne vernünftige Leistung zu einem vernünftigen Preis! Ich denke, wir sehen uns..
Meine Frau ist übrigens auch sehr interessiert (weil's Tradition bei und ist , dass sie die grösseren Dorschis fängt) - darum nehm ich sie auch so selten mit ))


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*



> Meine Frau ist übrigens auch sehr interessiert (weil's Tradition bei und ist , dass sie die grösseren Dorschis fängt) - darum nehm ich sie auch so selten mit ))


Gerade die 2 Damen an Bord waren sehr angetan von der Forelle, sowohl was Athmosphäre und Sauberkeit angeht wie auch den Ton an Bord.
Kannst also ruhig Deine Frau mitnehmen und den grossen Dorsch fangen lassen)


----------



## Sailfisch (14. Juni 2004)

*Dumme Sprüche die Erste*

@ Karsten
Gegen eine entsprechende Gebühr stehe ich selbstverständlich zur Verfügung. :m  Ich empfehle Dir aber Matthias, dass ist der Kollege der den Monsterwittling gefangen hat. #6 
Aber was hilft der beste Guide? Es gilt doch der alte Grundsatz: *Angeln, Singen und Skatspielen kann man nicht lernen.*


----------



## thorabo (14. Juni 2004)

*the day after*

was mich noch interessieren würde ist, wie unser abreisetag fangmässig war...

@ dorschzocker
wie war denn der tag "ohne uns"? was wurde gefangen und wie traurig war die besatzung der forelle?   

@ sailfis(c)h
nun hast du das phrasenschwein aber so langsam voll    :q


----------



## dorschzocker (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

Hi #h thorabo

War zwar  voller aber es ging. Sind halt mehr zusammengerutscht.#y 

Ein freund aus Schwerte  kam auch noch dazu und Tom brachte auch noch 3 Petrijünger mit, so das wir schon ne ziemlich große Gruppe von 11 Mann waren.#6 

Wir hatten vorne das Bug für uns, da alle schon Zeitig da waren. Gegen 5,30Uhr kam noch ne Gruppe aus Stuttgart dazu (30) oder aus der Nähe und noch nen paar einzelne kleine Gruppen.

Bis 10Uhr war es echt gut, dann aber fing die Party an.:z :z  Der Wind frischte kräftig auf und die Wellen taten ihr übriges.#6  Es war also viel heftiger wie an den letzten Tagen. Und alle die Turnschuhe an hatten, setzten auf die falsche Karte.#d 

Auf jeden Fall hatte ich das Fischen so gegen 12.00 Uhr eingestellt und bin nach unten um zu Schlafen.#u #u 
War mir viel wichtiger bei der Rückreise Fitt zu sein wie noch weiter zu Zocken.
Da hätte es mich fast von der Bank gehauen so heftig schaukelte die Forelle. Ach ja, zwischendurch habe ich noch mit nem paar Kidis einen Rundgang gemacht. Auf die Brücke hoch wo der Kapitän denen alles erklärte. Die waren ganz schon beeindruckt von der Sache und hatten sichtlich Spaß. 

Auf jeden Fall macht es immer saumäßig viel Spaß wenn sich viele Leute kennen, sich lange nicht gesehen haben und wieder gemeinsam auf Leopardenjagd gehen.


----------



## thorabo (14. Juni 2004)

*das ging aber fix*

hey dorschzocker  #v ,

deine antwort kam aber fix. vielen dank für die infos, da habt ihr also wieder die wellen geritten... was haben denn die dorsche zu dem seegang gesagt?
das mit dem falschen schuhwerk habe ich am ersten tag ja auch gehabt, denn es war etwas schwierig meine gummistiefel aus dem auto zu holen, als wir vor der kieler förde lagen  #q 
vielleicht sehen wir uns ja bald mal alle spontan zu einem weiteren kurztrip wieder??? ich wär wohl dabei  #: hat ja auch wirklich fun gebracht  #6 

gruß
th.


----------



## dorschzocker (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

@thorabo
bin dabei-)))) wenns hinhaut

Aber erst mal fahre ich am Fr. zum Fisterfjord und am 23.07 nach Hitra.
In den Sommerferien 2 Wochen nach Als.
 Bin aber bei allen Fahrten von Dirk Ditters zu Forelle mit dabei. :z Steige in Dortmund zu. Dirk fährt im Nov. 2mal und im Feb.2005 2mal. Wäre doch auch was für dich, mit dem dicken Reisebus vom Dirk zur Forelle. Und das ab Dortmund#6


----------



## MiCo (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

hallo marian,
kaum läßt man dich mal allein, langst du auch schon wieder voll zu.:q hast  dann ja freitag noch mal nen erfolgreichen tag gehabt. danke für deinen kurzbericht per pm. hab am sa noch versucht dich auf der tel.nr. anzurufen, die du mir geschickt hattest. Dort kannte man aber keinen marian  

eigentlich hab ich gedacht du ziehst das wochenende auch noch mit durch.

freue mich schon auf die nächste tour mit euch dorschverrückten.
dir und wolle noch nen schönen norgetrip

grüße aus hh
micha


----------



## dorschzocker (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

#h Hi, Nico du alter Fischreiher#h 

Wir sehen uns, darauf freue ich mich jetzt schon.#6 
Schicke dir noch mal über PM meine Nr.#x


----------



## thorabo (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*



			
				dorschzocker schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre doch auch was für dich, mit dem dicken Reisebus vom Dirk zur Forelle. Und das ab Dortmund#6



das wäre auf jeden fall was für mich  #6 aber wie sagte doch loriot: "spontanität will gut überlegt sein"   

ich wünsch dir auch schon mal viel vergnügen in DK und norge und nicht das du danach der deutschen ostsee völlig entsagst


----------



## Karstein (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

@ Sailfisch: DER war gut! *lach*

Ich werde mich ohnehin vorführen lassen dürfen, weil an dem Tag sämtliche Pro´s der deutschen Kutterszene auf der Forelle stippen werden (inkl. Tanja, die ja schon ausgiebigst Erfahrungen bei den Bezirks- und deutsche Meisterschaften sammeln konnte)...

Vielleicht sollte ich doch besser mit einer Flattermakrele ansitzen oder den 500er Bergmann runterlassen, damit kenne ich mich besser aus. Wenn schon so feine Seelachse querab Fehmarn gefangen werden, hat sich vielleicht ja auch mal wieder ein Conger oder Leng in die Ostsee verirrt? *grins*

Ich werde jedenfalls ausgiebig Fotos und Film produzieren, wird bestimmt lustig!


----------



## dorschzocker (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

und wo gibt's die Bilder  #c


----------



## Dok (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*



			
				dorschzocker schrieb:
			
		

> und wo gibt's die Bilder  #c



Kommen im Magazin!


----------



## thorabo (15. Juni 2004)

*bilder*



			
				dorschzocker schrieb:
			
		

> und wo gibt's die Bilder  #c



schau doch einfach mal in mein erstes posting in diesem thread, da gibt's den link zu meinen bildern!  

hier aber nochmal KLICK MICH


----------



## dorschzocker (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

@ Thorabo
:z habe doch sofort gesehen#6 
deine schöne Page


----------



## thorabo (15. Juni 2004)

*was dann?*

@dorschzocker

suchst du deine eigenen bilder, oder wie?  :q  :q  :q 

du hast doch auch ne menge toller bilder gemacht, stell die doch mal hier rein, oder kommen die auf deine klasse seite?  :m  :m  :m 

gruß
th.


----------



## dorschzocker (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

#6 Bin zwar grade im Aufbruch nach Norge, :z #: 
Vorfächer binden und haste nicht gesehen was noch alles.
Ok, mache mich mal an die Arbeit und so in 1Stunde habe ich die drin.;+


----------



## thorabo (15. Juni 2004)

*prioritäten setzen!!!*

hey, mach mal immer mit der ruhe!  #6 pack erstmal deine norge klamotten und freu dich auf den urlaub, statt an der seite rumzubasteln...

ist echt nen klasse angebot, aber so freuen wir uns noch mehr auf deine rückkehr    

in diesem sinne wünsche ich dir supertolle tage und unvergessliche erlebnisse in norwegen (vielleicht komme ich ja auch mal irgendwann dahin?)  #6 

gute fahrt und gute nacht  #h  #h 

bis bald mal  #g 

gruß
th.


----------



## Sailfisch (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

Gute Fahrt auch von mir! Und vor allem, viele Fische!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

auch von mir ne gute Fahrt, und hoffentlich baldiges Wiedersehen auf der Forelle)


----------



## dorschzocker (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

So, geschafft ;+ 

#6 Die Bilder sind Online#6 

Vielen Dank für die Wünsche, :z habe ja noch ne Verabredung mit einem Leng der mir im März entwicht ist.

So, werde nun mal weitermachen, das ich alles zusammen bekomme.
:m bis zum nächsten zocken in der westlichen Ostsee:m


----------



## snofla (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

schöner bericht thomas und sehr aussagekräftig :b 

werde die forelle auch mal testen,wir sind woanders zu oft veräppelt worden




snofla


----------



## camper63 (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

@ dorschzocker

auch von mir ne gute Fahrt, und komm heil wieder!! :m


----------



## Laksos (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

Thomas,

da hast du einen schönen und informativen Bericht hingelegt, Danke!

Die bisher zu sehenden Bilder sind auch schon klasse. 

Hier bestätigt sich für mich der Eindruck, den ich vorher schon von anderen Nicht-Internet-Anglern und auch früher mitgefahrenen "Inkognito"-Boardies erzählt bekam: Sehr guter Kutter in allen Belangen und jederzeit auf allen Fahrten, nicht nur, wenn angebliche "Promms" unter großem Hallooo und Tamm Tamm mitfahren (und auch nicht mehr oder weniger fangen), sondern auch auf "Normal"-Fahrten für den Durchschnittsangler. 

P.S.:
Übrigens sehr gut, dass die Filetierbretter angeblich so tief hängen ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*



> Übrigens sehr gut, dass die Filetierbretter angeblich so tief hängen ...


Musst halt noch ein Stückchen wachsen, Laksos)))))



> Sehr guter Kutter in allen Belangen und jederzeit auf allen Fahrten, nicht nur, wenn angebliche "Promms" unter großem Hallooo und Tamm Tamm mitfahren (und auch nicht mehr oder weniger fangen



Das gleiche haben die Angler an Bord gesagt, die schon öfter mit der Forlle raus waren und ich denke das ist auch so.


----------



## Sailfisch (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

Was heißt denn ier bitte angebliche Promms???  #d  #d  #d 

Dok, Thomas, Amazone, Dorschzocker, Thorabo und der Rest der mit war sind jawohl Promms und nicht nur angeblich. :m


----------



## Laksos (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

Natürlich sind dat wascheschte Promms!   

Ich meinte das ja auch nicht auf diese AB-Tour bezogen, sondern nur allgemein!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*



> Natürlich sind dat wascheschte Promms!


Eher waschechte Angler!


----------



## Steckerlfisch (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

Hallo, Thomas!

Da ist dir ja wirklich ein Sahnestückchen von Bericht gelungen; ich habe da jedes Wort sozusagen "aufgesaugt" :b . Grund ist natürlich meine geplante Teilnahme an einem 1-wöchigen Fischereiausflug (11.7.-17.7.) auf eben dem Kutter  :z  :z 
Ich bin schon richtig wahnsinnig...  #y ...

Gruss der Steckerlfisch


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

@ Steckerlfisch: Da kannste Dich richtig drauf freuen)


----------



## Steckerlfisch (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

Nachdem der Berhard ja auch langsam in die Pötte kommt, die Homepage www.ms-forelle.de fertigzumachen, und man schon vorher sieht, was einem erwartet....

sabber, sabber,.... ich würde so gerne die Uhr etwas schneller drehen lassen....

 #a  #a  #a  #a  #a  #a


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

Habe gerade mit Käptn Bernhard telefoniert, die liegen irgendwo auf nem Wrack und er musste ständig wieder raus zum gaffen (NEID!!!!!).

Habe auch gleich meinen "Anschiss" gekriegt, weil ich nämlich in meinem Bericht noch was vergessen hatte:
Es gibt auf der MS - Forelle für diejenigen, die unter der Woche (Mo - Fr) fahren eine Rabattkarte. Die ist nicht gültig bei Vollcharter oder an Feiertagen, ansosnten gilt unter der Woche und unbegrenzt (hoffentlich habe ich das jetzt alles richtig gemacht, wenn nicht, krieg ich halt noch nen "Anschiss"):

*Bei 10 Fahrten ist dann eine umsonst!*


----------



## Karstein (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

@ Laksos: was sind denn allgemeine waschechte Promms? Und bitte: ab wann ist der Promm ein Promm???

Tanja hat in der R&R was zu der Ausfahrt demnächst gefunden, ich habe das Heft noch nicht gelesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*



> ab wann ist der Promm ein Promm???


Ab dem Moment, ab dem man sich im Anglerboard registriert hat, ist man ein "Promm"!!
))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Sailfisch (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

Fragen die die Welt bewegen. 
Im Board könnte man einen Promm über die Anzahl der Beiträge definieren. Wenn wir die Grenze bei 2.000 ziehen, dann bist Du dabei Karsten. :m  :q  :m

War der Thomas doch tatsächlich schneller. #d  #d Aber solange ich mehr Fische fange darfst Du auch im Board schneller sein.  :m    :q


----------



## Laksos (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

Hi Karsten,


> Dok, Thomas, Amazone, Dorschzocker, Thorabo und der Rest der mit war sind jawohl Promms und nicht nur angeblich.


Sailfisch hat's doch prima erklärt!  :m 

Feste Vorstellungen von dem Begriff hab' ich da eigentlich selber auch nicht, ist ja auch halb so wild und mir eigentlich nich' so wichtig. Wie gesagt, so wurde es mir halt von früheren Forelle-Mitfahrern kundgetan. Und ich denke mal, unter "Promms" verstehen die wohl allgemein eben, was den meisten dazu vielleicht einfällt, also die "Berufsangler", die auch oft durch die Angelgazetten geistern.  :m

Wichtig fand ich, dass sich die Forelle nebst Besatzung nach Aussagen dieser Anglerkameraden eben IMMER Mühe für die angelnden Jungs und Mädels macht, auch für No-Name-Angler wie mich.

Ach so, und Cermit is' jetzt auch 'n Promm, glaub' ich!


----------



## Dorschknorpel (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

Hallo Leute,

bin seit heute neues Mitglied und von Eurer Gesamtkonzeption total begeistert,schleim  .
Der Bericht über die Forelle war wirklich Spitze und ich als alter Heiligenhafenfan habe große Lust das Schiff auch mal auszuprobiere.
Allerdings ist die Forelle mit Sicherheit nicht das einzige gute Schiff. Ich war vorletzte Woche für 4 Tage in meiner zweiten Heimat Heiligenhafen und bin mit der MS Monika gefahren. Top Schiff, sehr sauber, bestens gelaunter Kapitän und Smotje. Frühstück 2 1/2 Brötchen, Tasse Kaffe 3,50Euro und schmeckt. Der Kapitän, Jens, gibt sich auch  die größte Mühe, gafft selbst und ist auch sonst stets für seine Gäste da. Durchsagen zum Wind, Angeltiefe und möglichen Ködern kommen auch über Lautsprecher. Als kleiner Leckerbissen wurde an einem Tag auch eine Kamera mit Pilker, oder umgekehrt runtergelassen. Absolut spannende Bilder.Habe trotz beschissenem Wetter:c einigermaßen gefangen. Einen Tag besser, den anderen schlechter, wie es sich in der freien Wildbahn gehört und zum Glück auch nicht steuerbar. Was allerdings stimmt sind die bei langer Anfahrt (Fahrrinne) doch sehr kurzen Angelzeiten. Da scheint die Forelle absolut vorbildlich.
Noch ein Tip zur Monika, es gibt Köpi vom Faß!!!!#g Nicht zum besaufen, wie so manche Alibiangler, aber ein kühles blondes aus dem Hahn nach getaner "Arbeit", das hat was.
Also weiter so.

Gruß
Dorschknorpel


----------



## Sailfisch (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

Das hört sich ja wirklich vielversprechend an! Kannst Du mal die Preise reinstellen. Möglicherweise wäre da auch mal ein Test angesagt. Wie siehts aus Thomas? Nur einen Anglerboardreferenzkutter? Oder kann das Prädikat auch mehrfach vergeben werden?

Fakt bleibt aber, bis dato ist nur die Forelle der Anglerboardreferenzkutter! Und womit??? --> mit Recht


----------



## UlliT1964 (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

Moin moin,
ich war auch schon mehrfach mit der "Monika" auf See und kann die Eindrücke nur bestätigen. Nette Crew, sauberes Schiff usw. Wenn ich von Heiligenhafen fahre, eigentlich immer mit der Monika. Die Ausfahrt kostet 26 Euro. Weitere Infos gibt es auch hier.

Petri
Ulli


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

@Sailfisch: 


> Nur einen Anglerboardreferenzkutter



Wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil (auch als Anwalt))
Steht klar da: Forelle ist *erster* Referenzkutter )))

Jeder andere Angelkutter kann Partner von uns und getestet werden.


----------



## Steckerlfisch (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*



			
				UlliT1964 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin moin,
> ich war auch schon mehrfach mit der "Monika" auf See und kann die Eindrücke nur bestätigen. Nette Crew, sauberes Schiff usw. Wenn ich von Heiligenhafen fahre, eigentlich immer mit der Monika. Die Ausfahrt kostet 26 Euro. Weitere Infos gibt es auch hier.
> 
> Petri
> Ulli



Hy!

War schon mal jemand mit der MY Julia, der Hochseeyacht der Reederei Haeffner (>MS Monika), unterwegs (siehe Link oben)  ?? 


Zu zwölft auf so ner Yacht hat doch auch was... :g  :g 

Gruss der Steckerlfisch...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

Das is doch die Monika, die mal in Grossenbrode lag, oder??


----------



## Broesel (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

@Thomas,
jau, das ist die Monika, die mal in Großenbrode lag. Ich kann ebenfalls nur positives über dieses Schiff berichten (einige Erlebnisse befinden sich auch auf meiner HP). Übrigens war Jens nicht immer der Kaptain der Monika, sondern war vorher auf der "MS Christa". Einige werden sich noch an dieses Schiff erinnern.

Was ganz besonders auffällt...er ist sehr für Jungangler da...steht ihnen mit Rat und Tat zur Seite und erklärt in aller Ruhe. #r 

Vielleicht sollte man auch mal ein "Testangeln" mit der Monika machen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*



> Vielleicht sollte man auch mal ein "Testangeln" mit der Monika machen..


Der kann sich gerne mit mir in Vebidnung setzen - wie Bernhard von der Forelle uch.
Jeder gute Kuter (es gibt viel zu wenige davon!!) gehört gefördert.


----------



## Franky (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*



> War schon mal jemand mit der MY Julia, der Hochseeyacht der Reederei Haeffner (>MS Monika), unterwegs (siehe Link oben) ??


 @ Steckerlfisch:
Ja - such mal nach MY Julia! "Tonsil" und Andreas Michael waren schon mal mit dem Bötchen unterwegs und durchaus angetan.


----------



## Steckerlfisch (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*



			
				Franky schrieb:
			
		

> @ Steckerlfisch:
> Ja - such mal nach MY Julia! "Tonsil" und Andreas Michael waren schon mal mit dem Bötchen unterwegs und durchaus angetan.



Vielen Dank für den Hinweis...startet das Boot von HeilHaf. aus oder von Großenbrode??

So wie es aussieht, wird das mal mein nächster Kutter...  :m 

Gruss Steckerlfisch... am Vorfächer binden, Pilker putzen, Drillinge wechseln, usw. für den 11.7. auf der Forelle...


----------



## FrankHB (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

MOIN STECKERLFISCH


Vielen Dank für den Hinweis...startet das Boot von HeilHaf. aus oder von Großenbrode??

===> VON HEIL HAF

GRUSS FRANK #a


----------



## Since1887 (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*



			
				dorschzocker schrieb:
			
		

> So, geschafft ;+
> 
> #6 Die Bilder sind Online#6
> 
> ...


 

wo sind denn die Bilder??


----------



## Since1887 (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

Noch ne frage weiss jemand wie voll die Forelle zur zeit ist bzw. Wie früh man da sein muss um einen guten platz am HECK oder BUG zu bekommen? Kann man eigentlich auf der Forelle reservieren? Hat die MS-Forelle eine Homepage?


----------



## JapanRot (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

moin !!!

sooo viele fragen...die monika fährt direkt von heiligenhafen aus, die ausfahrt kostet 26 euro exkl. Mahlzeiten, ist meines Wissens nach das schnellste Schiff der Heilitown Flotte (ausgenommen die MY Julia)

@Since1887: In der Woche ist es nicht ganz sooo voll, trotzdem anrufen nicht vergessen, am wochenende hat bernhard momenta sehr viele vollcharter, also am besten vorher mal anklingeln.
Wie früh du dort sein musst, kannst du am besten selber ausprobieren.
ich war schon extrem früh dort und hatte nur 5 minuten vorsprung zum nächsten, ich kam aber auch schon später und habe noch einen guten Platz erwischt. Kommt auf den "Jagdtrieb" der jeweiligen Angler an  #a 
Bei einer Vorreservierung bb 10 Personen kannst du dir z.B. das Heck von Bernhard absperren lassen.

Immer wieder MS Forelle... :k  :k  :k 

Tight LiNeS

Maik


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

Wobei man auch sehr gut von der Seite werfen kann auf der Forelle (jedenfalls mit meiner 3,30m Sportex.


----------



## JapanRot (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

das finde ich auch, das ist kein Problem..


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

Ich habe sogar eher lieber auf der Seite geangelt, wenn das Schiff nicht ganz voll ist, "drängeln" sich viele an Heck und/oder Bug, da kann man auf der Seite besser werfen und angeln.

Bug /Heckplätze sind in meinen Augen eh dann am interessantesten, wenns schlecht beisst.

Dann geb ich mich aber eher mit weniger Dorsch zufrieden und geh mal auf die Brücke (wo erlaubt) oder guck mir bei den anderen Anglern was ab.

Sach ich doch eh immer: 
Nicht die Menge Fisch entscheidet, sondern das Erlebnis Kutterangeln!!


----------



## Sailfisch (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

Amen  :m


----------



## Steckerlfisch (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe sogar eher lieber auf der Seite geangelt, wenn das Schiff nicht ganz voll ist, "drängeln" sich viele an Heck und/oder Bug, da kann man auf der Seite besser werfen und angeln.
> 
> Bug /Heckplätze sind in meinen Augen eh dann am interessantesten, wenns schlecht beisst.
> 
> ...



Meine Rede, meine Rede...

Jaja,... Geniesser nach allen Seiten  :m  :m


----------



## Steckerlfisch (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Termine?*

Hy!

Habe gerade bei der Red. Mielitz angerufen; leider werde ich wohl in der 29.Woche (11.-17.7.) nur zweimal mit der ms forelle rausfahren können; mehr macht er nicht in der Woche. 
Wer kann mir deshalb für die restlichen Tage, als da wären 12.7.-14.7 und den 16.7., einen guten Kutter in der Gegend um Heikendorf / Laboe empfehlen??? 

Für Infos wäre ich dankbar :z; da ich fast 1000 km fahren muss, möchte ich die Sache gerne frühzeitig festgemacht haben. 

Gruss Olaf, der Steckerlfisch   :b  :b


----------



## Blauortsand (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

@Steckerlfisch

MS Langeland und die Sirius in Laboe fangenj auch immer ihren Fisch!

Ich werde morgen mal mit Reppi die Forelle antesten! Freu mich schon drauf obwohl das erste mal tut ja immer weh!


----------



## Steckerlfisch (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> @Steckerlfisch
> 
> MS Langeland und die Sirius in Laboe fangenj auch immer ihren Fisch!
> 
> Ich werde morgen mal mit Reppi die Forelle antesten! Freu mich schon drauf obwohl das erste mal tut ja immer weh!



Super! Dann aber bitte berichten! ...denn du weisst ja, Erfahrungen aus erster Hand sind Gold wert... wollte gerade die Blauort mal festmachen, ...hast du nicht eine besondere Beziehung zur "MS Blauort"???  #t 

Gruss Olaf 

... Langeland Sirius, Blauort,.... ??? .... den, ... oder den.... wen nemma denn jetzt???  ;+  ;+


----------



## Steckerlfisch (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Alternativen*

So, nu bin ich am 14.7. auf der Blauort reserviert (restl. ist auch der Kutter voll).... bleiben immer noch drei frei Tage... muss ich wohl weiter auf die Suche gehen...

der Steckerlfisch


----------



## Blauortsand (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*



> ...hast du nicht eine besondere Beziehung zur "MS Blauort"???



Ja sicher sieht man ja schon an meinem Username! Ich fahre mit der Blauort zum fischen seit ca. 16 Jahren und habe dort schon ein paar Hundert Touren mit gemacht und war auch immer zufrieden! Da hat sich natürlich ein anderer Bezug zu gebildet als zu anderen Schiffen mit denen man so rausfährt!
Wirst aber zu Deinem Urlaub Pech haben wenn es mit der blauort auf Dorsch gehen soll, da sie auf der Nordsee von Büsum aus auf Makrele geht bis August glaube ich!Der Blauortsand ist übrigends eine Sandbank vor Büsum auf der Ich in meinem Zivildienst Vögelzählungen durchgeführt habe und einer der schönsten Orte die ich bislang kennengelernt habe und!

Wenn es mehr Wind hat würde ich die Langeland der Sirius vorziehen vonwegen nasser Füße dafür haste auf der Sirius mehr Platz zum werfen!
Jeder Kutter hat seine Stammgäste, die halt nur auf diesen schwören!!!

Ich freue mich aufjedenfall auf die Tour morgen und werde dann berichten!


----------



## Steckerlfisch (29. Juni 2004)

*Ostsee, ich komme...*

     Die woche ist zu... ich habs geschafft... die restl. Tage gehe ich auf das MS Langeland.. eine Woche, drei Kutter, ... wenn das mal kein Vergleichstest wird... 

Gruss Steckerlfisch... der froh ist, das endlich hinter sich zu haben...


----------



## dorschzocker (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

#6 Echt toll was zu lesen, über gute Kutter.#6 
 Über die Blauort habe ich schon viel gutes gelesen. 
Da werde ich auch mal mitfahren.:m


----------



## Laggo (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

@Jelle

Dann berichte mal fleißig, bin nämlich am Samstag auch auf der Forelle!
Und laß uns noch n paar drin #6 
Obwohl wenn Reppi mit ist brauch ich mir ja eigentlich keine sorgen machen :m  :m  :m


----------



## Blauortsand (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*



> Obwohl wenn Reppi mit ist brauch ich mir ja eigentlich keine sorgen machen



Das ist ja auch meine einzige Sorge!!!
Schön dass es dir wieder besser gejt Laggo!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

Hi laggo, wenn angeln wieder geht is ja alles in Budder. Freut mich für dich.
Petri Heil für Samstag, hast es dir verdient denke ich. #h


----------



## Steckerlfisch (30. Juni 2004)

*Blauort*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Ja sicher sieht man ja schon an meinem Username! Ich fahre mit der Blauort zum fischen seit ca. 16 Jahren und habe dort schon ein paar Hundert Touren mit gemacht und war auch immer zufrieden! Da hat sich natürlich ein anderer Bezug zu gebildet als zu anderen Schiffen mit denen man so rausfährt!
> Wirst aber zu Deinem Urlaub Pech haben wenn es mit der blauort auf Dorsch gehen soll, da sie auf der Nordsee von Büsum aus auf Makrele geht bis August glaube ich!Der Blauortsand ist übrigends eine Sandbank vor Büsum auf der Ich in meinem Zivildienst Vögelzählungen durchgeführt habe und einer der schönsten Orte die ich bislang kennengelernt habe und!
> 
> Wenn es mehr Wind hat würde ich die Langeland der Sirius vorziehen vonwegen nasser Füße dafür haste auf der Sirius mehr Platz zum werfen!
> ...



Hy, Jelle!
Hoffe, deine Tour war zufriedenstellend!!!  Vielen Dank für den Hinweis mit der Blauort... hätte ich doch tatsächlich vor leerem Ankerplatz in Laboe gestanden... #q 

Gruss olaf... und wie immer, der Steckerlfisch aus Dachau


----------



## Pickerfan (4. Juli 2004)

*AW: Anglerboardtour mit der MS Forelle - Der Bericht*

Hallo zusammen
Möchte Anfang August mit der Forelle raus kennt jemand eine gute und günstige Pension/ Hotel .Danke für die Tipps


----------

